# Masks of Nyarlathotep: Chapter 1.5 (New York City)



## Gomez (Jan 4, 2005)

New Thread for my Masks CoC d20 Game.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 4, 2005)

*(repost of previous post and subscribing to new thread)*

Jibril looks to Jack, gesturing to the keyhole. "Have you anything to deal with that in your P.I. bag of tricks?" he whispers.


----------



## yangnome (Jan 5, 2005)

"After the lights go out and Father O'Malley recieves no response from Lt. Poole, he begins to pray again, this time in a hushed voice to also hopefully provide some comfort to the others in the room."

"O God, Who knowest us to be set in the midst of such great perils, that, by reason of the weakness of our nature, we cannot stand upright, grant us such health of mind and body, that those evils which we suffer for our sins we may overcome through Thine assistance. Through Christ our Lord. Amen."


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 5, 2005)

Jack pulls out a couple of thin strips of metal and asks Jabril to step back.

((OOC Open locks +7))


----------



## Gomez (Jan 5, 2005)

*Jack and Jibril*

Jack works the lock for about a minute or so. The lock is rusty and it is giving Jack a run for his money. But finally Jack is rewarded with a audible click as he unlocks the door.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 6, 2005)

Gomez: 



Spoiler



Where is this door in relation to Father O'Malley and myself?  IE, could we hear it from our dungeon?


----------



## Gomez (Jan 6, 2005)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Gomez:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[sblock]OOC:If you hear something I will make sure you know about it.   But other than the curtain on the far wall from you the only entrance you know about is the front door of the Ju-Ju House. [/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 6, 2005)

Putting away his lockpicks, Jack pulls out his pistol and looks at Jabril as if saying "Last chance for a different idea."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 6, 2005)

Jibril, too, has his pistol drawn, and shakes his head in response to the silent question.  He mouths the word, "quietly", as he slowly eases the door open and looks into the room beyond.


----------



## Gomez (Jan 6, 2005)

*Jack and Jibril*

Opening the door, Jack and Jibril see what looks like the back of a wooden curio cabinet. That’s why you didn't see this door when you where in the Ju-Ju House earlier. The inside of the Ju-Ju House is dark and you don't hear any noise. It shop appears to be closed for the evening. You both push the cabinet aside and you enter the shop. The shops oppressive feel is multiplied ten fold with the feeble light provided by the match. The deep shadows and the African curios take on fantastic and frightening shapes. The match in Jack's hand burns down to his fingers and he has to quickly drop it or be burned. He fumbles in the darkness and finally lights another match.

OOC: It is about 7:30 PM.


----------



## Gomez (Jan 6, 2005)

*William and Father O'Malley*

[sblock] OOC: Are you doing anything else? If not I am going to fast forward time about 3-4 hours. Your hands are starting to go numb from tight leather cords. Lt. Poole remains unresponsive. In the darkness and quiet of the room, William thinks he hears a muffled crying or moaning. It is very faint and he only hears it a couple of times. If William points this out to Father O'Malley, he hears it too.[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 6, 2005)

When there is a match lit, Jibril looks around the room, to see if it looks basically the same as it did during their last visit, or if there a re signs of a struggle.  He also look for any other exits from the main room here - including behind other curio cabinets, under throw rugs, etc.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 6, 2005)

*William T. Llewellyn-Phelps*

[sblock]
"What in the world?" William hisses.  He nudges Father O'Malley with his foot and points out the sounds to him.  "Possibly another who's fallen prey to these murderous devils."

OOC: Can I tell where the sounds are coming from?  BTW, where does this put us timeline-wise with Jack and Jibril?  About concurrent, before, after?
[/sblock]


----------



## Gomez (Jan 6, 2005)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> "What in the world?" William hisses.  He nudges Father O'Malley with his foot and points out the sounds to him.  "Possibly another who's fallen prey to these murderous devils."
> 
> OOC: Can I tell where the sounds are coming from?  BTW, where does this put us timeline-wise with Jack and Jibril?  About concurrent, before, after?
> [/sblock]




*William and Father O'Malley*

[sblock]OOC:  The sound is coming from the center of the room. You remember that there is a large circular stone block with a iron ring in it's center and a block and tackle hanging above it.

After being in the cellar for about 2 to 3 hours you have caught up time wise with the others. At the time you notice the crying, Jack and Jibril are breaking into the Ju-Ju shop above you. [/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 7, 2005)

((Jack will also look around +8 search and Sharp Eyes Feat))


----------



## Gomez (Jan 7, 2005)

*Jack and Jibril*

Looking around Jack sees that the floor in the middle of the room is slightly wet and several items have been moved round since he was here a few hours earlier. 

Jibril does not find anything out of the ordinary until he checks behind the counter. Under a rug on the floor, Jibirl finds a trap door.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 7, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> *Jack and Jibril*
> 
> Looking around Jack sees that the floor in the middle of the room is slightly wet and several items have been moved round since he was here a few hours earlier.
> 
> Jibril does not find anything out of the ordinary until he checks behind the counter. Under a rug on the floor, Jibirl finds a trap door.




"_Al-Hamdulallah,_" Jibril breaths.  "_Ya_ Jack...over here," he says quietly, pointing out the trap door.  When Jack comes over, Jibril gets ready to open the trap door slowly, and from the hinge side - so that he is not visible to anyone who happens to be directly underneath.  He waits for Jack to get his gun ready before actually opening it however.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 8, 2005)

_"Al-Hamdulallah," _ Jibril breaths. "Ya Jack...over here," he says quietly.

"Just a second."  Jack replies in a loud whisper as he bends down to touch the "wet" on the floor.  After making a mental note of the changes in the arrangement of the room, he'll walk ever to Jabril while sniffing his fingers and trying to identify the wet stuff.

((Jack suspects blood... he always does.  If it is, he'll show Jabril under the light of a matchstick before deciding to open the trap door.))


----------



## Gomez (Jan 9, 2005)

*Jack and Jibril*

Jacks checks the liquid he found on the floor and finds that it is just water. 

Jibirl opens the trap door to reveal a steep set of stone steps leading down into the darkness.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 9, 2005)

Nodding to Jabril, Jack steps down into the trapdoor, pistol at the ready.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 9, 2005)

*William T. Llewellyn-Phelps*

[sblock]
_It's already written_, William thinks as he ponders trying to escape his bonds somehow.  Then he realizes that even if he did, he would still have to contend with the thing in the dungeon... his old fatalism overtakes him, and he hangs his head in silence and darkness, paralyzed with fear by the gibbering and sobbing emanating from the dungeon, hoping that _whatever_ it was passed him, Lieutenant Poole, and the Father by...

(( OOC: are the sobbing noises continuing? ))  
[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 10, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Nodding to Jabril, Jack steps down into the trapdoor, pistol at the ready.




Jibril follows cautiously, also with gun ready, keeping eyes and ears alert.


----------



## Gomez (Jan 10, 2005)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> _It's already written_, William thinks as he ponders trying to escape his bonds somehow.  Then he realizes that even if he did, he would still have to contend with the thing in the dungeon... his old fatalism overtakes him, and he hangs his head in silence and darkness, paralyzed with fear by the gibbering and sobbing emanating from the dungeon, hoping that _whatever_ it was passed him, Lieutenant Poole, and the Father by...
> 
> (( OOC: are the sobbing noises continuing? ))
> [/sblock]




[sblock]You only heard the crying a couple of times. It is very faint.[/sblock]


----------



## Gomez (Jan 10, 2005)

*Jack and Jibirl*

You both walk down a steep set of stone stairs that go down about 20 feet to a corridor. The walls are covered with weird symbols and drawings. Jack sees an unlit lantern at the end of the stairs and lights it. It reveals a straight corridor that goes about 15 feet to an iron bound wooden door. The door is also covered with strange symbols that make Jack and Jibril uncomfortable just to look at. The door is locked.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 10, 2005)

Charles picks up the phone and again rings the police station.  "Any word on the report I filed earlier?" he asks, the concern evident in his voice...


----------



## Gomez (Jan 10, 2005)

*Charles and Miriam*

Charles calls the police station. It takes a bit of talking to find someone who knows what is going on. They had just changed shifts. The policeman says that a couple of officers were sent to the Ju-Ju House and they found that it was closed. They are currently trying to contact the owner and Lt. Poole.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 10, 2005)

Charles thanks them and hangs up, a worried look on his features.  He refers the information to Miriam and then asks, "So what do you think we should do".  He picks his glasses off the bridge of his nose and begins polishing the lenses...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 10, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> *Jack and Jibirl*
> 
> You both walk down a steep set of stone stairs that go down about 20 feet to a corridor. The walls are covered with weird symbols and drawings. Jack sees an unlit lantern at the end of the stairs and lights it. It reveals a straight corridor that goes about 15 feet to an iron bound wooden door. The door is also covered with strange symbols that make Jack and Jibril uncomfortable just to look at. The door is locked.




 Jibril forces himself to regard the door, symbols and all.  What are those symbols, he asks himself, searching his memory for anything relevent.  He also looks to see if any light escapes the bottom of the door or through the keyhole, and finally, listens for any movement or other sounds from beyond. 

ooc:  (err... that is, he listens for other sounds from beyond the door, not for "sounds from beyond"... )


----------



## Gomez (Jan 12, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Jibril forces himself to regard the door, symbols and all.  What are those symbols, he asks himself, searching his memory for anything relevent.  He also looks to see if any light escapes the bottom of the door or through the keyhole, and finally, listens for any movement or other sounds from beyond.
> 
> ooc:  (err... that is, he listens for other sounds from beyond the door, not for "sounds from beyond"... )





Jibril studies the door. No light escapes the bottom of the door or the keyhole. Putting his ear to the door, Jibril hears nothing but just before he pulls away he thinks he hears a someone talking behind the door. It is very faint and you cannot make out what he is saying.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 12, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Jibril studies the door. No light escapes the bottom of the door or the keyhole. Putting his ear to the door, Jibril hears nothing but just before he pulls away he thinks he hears a someone talking behind the door. It is very faint and you cannot make out what he is saying.




ooc: a male voice?  does it sound either vaguely English or vaguely African in language?

"There's someone in there," he says to Jack. "Can you pick the lock again?"


----------



## Gomez (Jan 12, 2005)

OOC: The speaker is male and you "think" it is in english. To speed thing along, I am going to have Jack pick the lock. I think that's what he would do anyway.


 Jack pulls out his wires and starts to work the lock. This one is harder to open than the other lock but after a minute or two he unlocks the door.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 12, 2005)

Jibril tells jack exactly what he heard.  "If we leave the light on it will give us away when we open the door.  If we shut it off, we'll be lost anyway.  I say we go now."  He waits for a nod or objection from Jack.  If he gets the former rather than the latter, he pushes the door open a little, enough to look into the room, his gun very ready.  

If Jack wants to try something else, Jibril goes along with it.


----------



## Gomez (Jan 12, 2005)

Pushing the door open and stepping in your lantern reveals a large room. It has a tall ceiling and the walls are of dressed stone. Large tribal drums line the walls and a 12-foot wide curtain covers the center part of the opposite wall. A large 8-foot diameter stone circular slab sits in the middle of the room. The slab is about a foot thick. A tackle and pulley hangs above it. When you enter the room your attention is pulled to the right as you hear a gasp. You see William, Father O'Malley, and Lt. Poole hanging from a pole that sticks out of the wall above their heads. They look to be bond by the wrists to the pole. Lt. Poole's head is slumped forwards and he appears unresponsive. The body of a black man in a pool of blood lies at their feet.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 13, 2005)

ooc: Are they conscious, except for Poole? if so:

"_Yaha!_" he gasps at the sight. If it looks like he could reach up to cut the men down, he will start doing so. If not, he will look for something to stand on, or ask Jack to give him ten fingers to step up to do it. If he can manage it by himself, he'll ask Jack to keep watch; if not, Jibril thinks the first priority is to get everyone free.

ooc: from now on, I'm just going to keep the translations of Jibril's Arabic off in the other thread, linked in my sig.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 13, 2005)

"Took you long enough," William says as Jack and Jibril enter the room.  He gestures towards the stone block.  "Watch it.  I heard some noises from under there earlier."  Then, "Lt. Poole's not doing too well.  He made no response when we tried to contact him.  We should get him to a hospital or something."

After he gets down on the ground, he tells the story of what happened, rubbing his chafed wrists.  "After you went out to secure the door, Jack, and we attempted to buy the knife, N'kwane pulled out a spear and attacked us with a small gang of men -- about 4, I think."  He gestures to the man on the floor.  "That was one of them.  I got the spear from them and killed him.  I was afraid we were going to end up like Elias."  He paces over towards the door.  We should get going as quickly as possible.  N'kwane and his cronies left, but I believe he said they'd be back."


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 13, 2005)

"What's under there, any idea?  And, how long ago was it that N'Kwane left?"   Jack asks nodding toward the floor where noise had been heard.  He stands at the door, pistol at the ready incase anyone should make an untimely arrival.  When he hears that the rest are freed, he says.  "We should go up and check for that knife... if it is still here, which I doubt.  But it obviously is something significant.  Heck, while we are at it, might as well take anything else that we think might be useful... if you saw anything, that is."  Jack looks around fbriefly or potential weapons that his comerades might be able to use should the assailents return.

((OOC:  Odd... I had posted something yesterday but its not there.  My internet crashed but I had pushed "Submit Reply" just before it crashed... guess it didn't get through   anyway, at this point, it was meaningless and doesn't or wouldn't have changed anything))


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 13, 2005)

"I don't have any idea.  I heard two or three very quiet sobs a few moments ago, and nothing for several minutes now.  I don't fancy checking to see what it is, though, not in this place.  N'kwane left several hours ago.  The Father and myself have been hanging here in the dark for three or four hours.  He most likely hid the knife, I'm certain, but it was definitely them that did it.  One of the men who attacked us was wielding a similar knife and," William pauses, "I'm fairly certain one of the men was one of Elias' murderers.  As to a weapon," he says, walking across the room, "I hate to seem ghoulish, but Lt. Poole won't be needing anythng right now."

[sblock]I'm assuming Lt. Poole was armed?  If so, I'll appropriate his sidearm for the time being.[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 13, 2005)

"All right, we can speak more after we get out of here, _enshahallah.  _If necessary, we can come back later, better prepared and with the police."  Jibril checks to see if Poole is still alive.  If he isn't, or if he is and it looks like moving him won't do much more harm, Jibril lifts him up and carries him towards the exit.  Meanwhile, he hands his pistol off to one of the others  - probably William, as Jibril remembers he was a veteran of the War.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 14, 2005)

"Sobs?  Maybe someone is down there that needs help."  Jack says, looking a bit hurt, as Jabril lifts Lt. Poole.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 14, 2005)

ooc: oops, missed the sobs. Sorry.  Jibril mustn't have been listening carefully...


----------



## yangnome (Jan 14, 2005)

"Thank goodness the two of you came to check on us. "
Once Father O'Malley has been cut down, he moves over to Lt. Poole to check on his status, then to the man laying on the floor (suspecting the whimpering might have been coming from him.)  If any are close to dying, he'll do what he can in terms of first aid.  "I think we need to get Lt. Poole (and possibly this other man) to the hospital as soon as possible."


----------



## Gomez (Jan 14, 2005)

You free William and Father O'Malley from their bonds. As you discuss what to do and as you tend to Lt. Poole....





The curtain across the room opens.......







Two men shamble out of a small alcove behind the curtain. The carrion stench that you smelled in the room intensifies with their appearance. With the single lantern, it is hard to get a good look at them. But their movements are stiff and awkward. The both appear to be black men and their eyes are glassy and their mouths are sewn shut. The symbol you saw cut into Jackson's forehead is also carved deeply into theirs. The intestines of one of the men hang like obscene sausages from his open belly. You suddenly realize these men are not alive.



OOC: Sanity checks.  Jack and Jibirl fail it and lose 4 and 3 sanity respectively. William and Father O'Malley make it and only lose 1 sanity.  William - Lt Poole did not have his gun on him.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 14, 2005)

ooc: I assume William now has my gun. Any other weapons around? Was Jibril able to determine if Poole was still alive?

"_qul ya ayyuha al kafirun ta’budun maa a’bdulaa._" Jibril begins reciting the verses over and over as his face goes white. Holding Lt. Poole's body in his arms, he looks around frantically for somehting to protect himself with, but it's apparent he's considering just sprinting back out and upstairs.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 15, 2005)

Freaking out, Jack raises his pistol and pumps six rounds into the dead things and tries to fire several more times after he's expended his ammunition.  Jack will then make for the door, once he realizes he's out of bullets.

(Sanity down to 61 from 65)


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 16, 2005)

William holds out the pistol towards the shambling corpses with the easy, confident actions of a former military man.  "_Crochansilod_!" he mutters as he fires at whichever of the pair is closest.

[sblock]Just FYI, +0 attk, 2d8/x3 damage (as long as I have Jibril's gun; if not, I'll figure out something else).

*Crochansilod* = cauldron spawn (as in Arawn's).[/sblock]


----------



## yangnome (Jan 20, 2005)

Father O'Malley has his back turned to teh curtain and doesn't see them until the others startle at the sight.  he turns to look at what is drawing their attention and sees the dead rambling towards him.  He calls on the strength of God and makes a cross accross the front of his chest.

"Let's get out of here!" he tries to yell over the gunfire.  he turns and begins attempting to help Jibril with Lt Poole.


----------



## Gomez (Jan 20, 2005)

*Below the Ju-Ju House*

William is the quickest on the draw. Raising his pistol he fires at the advancing corpse on the left. In the confined space of the room, the blast is like thunder and the flash lights up the room for a brief instant. His aim is off though as the shot just passes over the thing's head.

Jack wildly fires at the shambling thing on the right. The first shot hits the ground in front of the advancing thing but Jack is able to steady his hand and the second shot hits it squarely in the chest. The creature is staggered for a second and then it continues to advance as if it didn't feel a thing. A ragged hole weeping puss in the center of it's chest.  

Jibril standing over the unconsious Lt. Poole, looks around for a weapon any weapon. His eyes alight on the heavy wooden drums that line the walls. Jibil begins to drag Lt. Poole to the door with the help of Father O'Malley. The stairs are narrow and steep. It will hard going dragging the unconsious cop up them. 

The walking corpses move up to Jack and William. William is able to duck under it's swinging fist but Jack is struck across the shoulder by a heavy blow (7 points of damage). 


OOC:  Looking over your characters, it is funny that Jibirl handed William his gun. Seeing that Jibirl is the best shot of the group.   
Please update your characters in the Rogues gallery as to Sanity. I will keep track of Hit Points. Also I found a few errors on some of your sheets. William's BAB should be +1 not +0. Father O'Malley needs to roll his hit points too. Double check your math on your BAB, Melee and Ranged Bonuses.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 20, 2005)

ooc: yeah, a bit of RPing getting in the way of crunch - Jibril, IC, didn't think that anyone else would be up to carrying poole after being strung up like that for hours. BTW, will these Posts get lost in the sever shift?I thought that was beginning last night and contintuing for a few days....Also, didn't jack have the lantern? 







> Jack sees an unlit lantern at the end of the stairs and lights it.


----------



## Gomez (Jan 20, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> ooc: yeah, a bit of RPing getting in the way of crunch - Jibril, IC, didn't think that anyone else would be up to carrying poole after being strung up like that for hours. BTW, will these Posts get lost in the sever shift?I thought that was beginning last night and contintuing for a few days....Also, didn't jack have the lantern?





OOC: I stand corrected! Jack has the lantern. No worries. I sure hope nothing is lost in the shift.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 20, 2005)

Jibril shouts "Everyone out the door! We'll shut them in! Hurry!" as he heaves Poole's body out the door (but to the side, leaving space for others to pass) into the corridor beyond.  _If we can get the door shut, we'll worry about getting him up the stairs then_, he thinks.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 21, 2005)

*Jack Chance; HP 13/20*

Jack, still freaking out... now hurt as well, turns to run.  He'll start to gain some composure, but not all, when he gets to the door where Jabril is trying to get Lt. Poole out.  Jack will help as he can but, holding the lantern and his pistol, he'll mostly just turn to fire at the advancing corpses while chanting "hurry, hurry, hurry, hurry" in a panic-stricken voice.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 24, 2005)

William lowers his pistol, nods, and follows the others towards the door.  _I hope we can outrun these things..._ he thinks to himself as he goes.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 24, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Charles thanks them and hangs up, a worried look on his features.  He refers the information to Miriam and then asks, "So what do you think we should do".  He picks his glasses off the bridge of his nose and begins polishing the lenses...



  "To be perfectly honest Charles?  Other than panicking, I think the best we can do is continue to examine the papers and make heads or tails out of them.  I'm just a batty little old lady, and if the boys are in trouble, I can only hope that they will be able to get out of it, or the police will arrive to help them.  What else _can_ we do?" Miriam ask reasonably, a tone of resignation in her voice.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 25, 2005)

Charles blinks a few times at Miriam's tone.  He wonders if he has offended her in some manner.  "I...I don't know.  I...I...I just have the most _horrible feeling_."


----------



## Gomez (Jan 26, 2005)

*Ju-Ju House*

 Their hearts pounding and hands sweety with fear, Jibril and Father O'Malley manhandle Poole through the door and into the corridor.  Jack hesitates for a second and then back peddles towards the door, firing his pistol has he goes. His first shot catches the zombie right above the it's left eye. Rotting flesh, bone, and brain erupt from the orange sized hole that is blown off it's head. It halts for a second and a hand goes up to feel the hole. It then continues it's stumbling advance. 
 William sprints through the door and waits for Jack to get out of there. Jack dives through as William begins to pull the door shut. Then a ice cold swollen hand reaches in and grabs William by the arm. It's grip is like a vise as it tries to pull William back into the room.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 26, 2005)

ooc: is William's hand sticking through the doorway, or the zombies?  that is, if Jibril keeps pulling the door shut, does it hurt William's arm or the zombie's?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 26, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Charles blinks a few times at Miriam's tone.  He wonders if he has offended her in some manner.  "I...I don't know.  I...I...I just have the most _horrible feeling_."



  "I know Charles, I know.  I'm afraid of what could happen, but what could _I_ do if it came to violence?  They have that private investigator, and even though his manners are abominable, he does carry a gun.  The best I can do is make certain the police get there...  But... perhaps do you think we should hire a cab to take us there, and then bring them back?  If we get a large one, we can talk about what they've found with little chance of being overheard, loud as those contraptions are.  And, heaven forfend, if they need to escape, we'll be there," Miriam says finally, looking thoughtful.  "I'll call for a cab at once, the lure of a big tip should get them to put up with the eccentricities of an old woman if she wants to hire a large cab just for two people."


----------



## Gomez (Jan 26, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> ooc: is William's hand sticking through the doorway, or the zombies?  that is, if Jibril keeps pulling the door shut, does it hurt William's arm or the zombie's?




OOC: The door opens into the the room. As William started to close the door, the zombie reached around and grabbed his arm. At the moment if the door was pulled shut it would close on the zombie' arm.


----------



## Gomez (Jan 26, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Miriam says finally, looking thoughtful.  "I'll call for a cab at once, the lure of a big tip should get them to put up with the eccentricities of an old woman if she wants to hire a large cab just for two people."




 You get a cab and head over to Harlem. It is a short drive and you stop in front of the alley way to the Ju Ju House. It is snowing lightly and there are few people on the street at this hour (8:00 PM)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 26, 2005)

Jibril pulls on the door handle with all his might, breaking the zombie's arm off 
in the process of closing the door if he can manage it. "Shoot the arm, William! Jack, can you get a shot at the arm?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 26, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> You get a cab and head over to Harlem. It is a short drive and you stop in front of the alley way to the Ju Ju House. It is snowing lightly and there are few people on the street at this hour (8:00 PM)




DM:  Is the store lit or open?  Does there seem to be anyone inside?


----------



## Ashy (Jan 26, 2005)

Charles nervously polishes his glasses as he peers through the frosted glass of the car window.  His eyes strain to see any sign of recent passage: footprints, cracked doorways, windows ajar...

OOC: Untrained Spot Check (Wis +2)


----------



## Gomez (Jan 26, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> DM:  Is the store lit or open?  Does there seem to be anyone inside?




OOC: You cannot see the shop front from the street. You have to go down the short alley to the courtyard to be able to see the Ju-Ju House


----------



## Gomez (Jan 26, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Charles nervously polishes his glasses as he peers through the frosted glass of the car window.  His eyes strain to see any sign of recent passage: footprints, cracked doorways, windows ajar...
> 
> OOC: Untrained Spot Check (Wis +2)




Looking out the taxi window, Charles sees that there has been some foot traffic on the sidewalk. There are some tracks in the snow that go down the alleyway to the Ju-Ju House as well. Whether people made them that were coming or going is unclear.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 26, 2005)

"Huummm - there are some tracks about in the snow, but no clear signs of anything else..."


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 27, 2005)

Jack will fire any remaining shots he has into the arm of the zombie after which he will begin to pound on the arm with the  butt of his pistol.


----------



## yangnome (Jan 27, 2005)

Father O'Malley struggles with Lt. Poole's body as Jibral's attention is diverted towards William's situation.  He grunts and groans, trying to pull the Lt up the stairs with him.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 27, 2005)

OOC: Guns are loud, aren't they?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 27, 2005)

"Driver, wait here for a moment please, our friend apparently forgot the time we were supposed to meet," Miriam says, giving the man a few extra bills and then getting out of the car.  "Come on Charles, we better go get them if we're going to get to the restaurant on time," she says cheerfully.  She walks up to the door of the Ju Ju House and sees if she can spot the rest of the group.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 27, 2005)

Charles meekly exits the taxi, looking back to it often as would a man leaving a liferaft in the middle of the ocean.  "M...Miriam, shouldn't I stay?", he squeaks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 27, 2005)

"If you want to Charles.  I certainly wouldn't make you do something against your better judgement," Miriam says kindly.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 27, 2005)

Suddenly, Charles sees himself through another pair of eyes - a cowardly, almost whimpering simpelton.  Suddenly, he mentally shakes and steels himself.  _'For God's sake, man!  You were a solider!  Buck up a bit'_, he thinks to himself.  It is odd, he thinks, at how much his inner voice just took on the air of his old drill sergeant...

He steps out of the car and says, in a marginally stronger voice, "I...I think I will come after all, Miriam."  He steps to her side and follows along.  He does shoot one last glance back at the taxi, however....


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 28, 2005)

"Phauggh!" William shouts as the dead hand closes on his arm.  He attempts to worm his arm out of its grasp, using his other hand to help lever it out if necessary.

((OOC: Gomez, my link to the Rogue's Gallery broke during the server move, I guess, so I've posted my actions only.  _I think_ a have a +1 Strength bonus.))


----------



## Ashy (Jan 28, 2005)

OOC: Remove the forums/ from that link and it should work, Andrew.  For example:

old RG link: 
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=97437

Current RG link:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=97437


----------



## Gomez (Jan 28, 2005)

Character Thread

Evidence Thread


----------



## Gomez (Jan 28, 2005)

*Outside the Ju-Ju House
8:00 PM * 

Miriam and Charles walk through the snow down the short alleyway. It is dark and the deep shadows seem to be filled with hidden dangers. Up ahead in the courtyard a flickering light can be seen and the voice of several men can be heard. As you advance closer you see three black men standing warming their hands around a barrel with a fire inside it. They don't seem to notice you as you still are standing in the deeper darkness of the alleyway. 

Suddenly several muffled gun shots are heard and your attention is drawn to the Ju-Ju House entrance. The gun shots came from inside the shop. The men by the barrel are also startled by the gun shots and one of them says something in a foreign tongue. One of the men runs towards you and the alleyway. He does not appear to have noticed you yet. The other two run to the shop door.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 28, 2005)

OOC Note


----------



## Gomez (Jan 28, 2005)

*Under the Ju-Ju House*

Jack's gun fires and in the confined hallway it's report is deafening. William feels the first shoot wiz by his ear. The second strikes the zombie right in the shoulder leaving a ragged hole. Unfazed the zombie beings to pulls William back into the room. It grip is like iron and it's fingers dig deep into William's arm. (2 points of damage). 

 The door swings open and the other zombie begins to stumble towards you. It's ruined head dripping pus. Jibril quickly reaches in and grabs the door handle and slams it on the zombie’s arm that is holding William. The arm breaks under the impact but it's grip holds William tight. 

 Father O'Malley, sweet beading on his forehead even in the cold of the room, strains to pulls Lt. Poole down the corridor to the stairs. The sights of the horror filled room and wild melee at the other end fills the Father with determination as he begins to drag the unconscious man up the steep narrow stairs.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 28, 2005)

"RUN!"   Jack yells, tugging at William and Jabril, not concerned about the arm clinging to William's arm at the moment... he just wants to get plenty of space between himself, his companions and what ever the hell that blasted thing is.  Once up top, he looks for something heavy to slide over the trap door.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 28, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> *Outside the Ju-Ju House
> 8:00 PM *
> 
> Miriam and Charles walk through the snow down the short alleyway. It is dark and the deep shadows seem to be filled with hidden dangers. Up ahead in the courtyard a flickering light can be seen and the voice of several men can be heard. As you advance closer you see three black men standing warming their hands around a barrel with a fire inside it. They don't seem to notice you as you still are standing in the deeper darkness of the alleyway.
> ...




Charles places his hand on Miriam and slowly pushes her backwards, out of the way and hopefully against the wall.  Charles motions for her to be silent, praying that she can see him in the darkness.

Charles glances around for *anything* that he might be able to use as a weapon.  If he finds something, he will try and hit the man in the face with it has hard as he possibly can, using both his own strength and the man's momentum to maximum effectiveness.  If possible, Charles aims for the very tip of the nose, as he knows that a hard strike there is very likely to cause immediate and intense pain, coupled with a blurring of the eyes due to the formation of tears.  (Charles was hit in the nose several times as a youngster and can speak on this subject with some authority...).

If he is not able to find something, he will wait until the man passes and then kick him hard in the back (or side) of the knee, hopefully causing him to fall.

OOC: Spot check (untrained) Wis +2


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 28, 2005)

*Miriam gives a loud shriek, in hopes that it will startle their attacker and perhaps bring some help... possibly.*

_God in Heaven, what have they gotten themselves into?_ she thinks in fear, getting her handbag ready to clout the man upside the head if he gets past Charles.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 28, 2005)

'_Dear God in Heaven_', Charles thinks to himself, '_that fool woman is going to get me killed!_'...


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 28, 2005)

"Phauugh!" William braces his foot against the door and jerks his arm free of the zombie's grip, unmindful of any wounds this may cause.  Once free, he runs at full speed to catch up to Jack, Jibril and Father O'Malley.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 31, 2005)

If William gets his hand free, Jibril slams the door fully shut and sprints away and up the stairs. If not, he shouts, "William! Give me the gun!" then holds tha barrel of the gun directly against the zombie's forearm, angles it so the blast won't take Willam's hand off too, and fires.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 2, 2005)

If I get my hand free:
The zombie behind the door attempting to escape, William hurls himself after the others as quickly as he can.  *"I would imagine that searching for the knife is straight out,"* he remarks to Jack, making light of an otherwise grim -- and unnatural -- situation.

If I don't:
William fumbles at his belt for the pistol, and hands it over to Jibril.  He shuts his eyes as he flinches and braces himelf for any... _discomfort_ that may come.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 2, 2005)

((OOC: I guess I've gotten ahead of myself here... If the hand is free, then Jack runs upstairs and attempts to find some heavy object to place over the trap door (after everyone is out, of course) if not, Jack will also stay to help pull william free, firing his remaining shots if need be into the forearm of the zombie.  Once that's failed, he'll look for something that might give him leverage to use against it in some way))


----------



## Gomez (Feb 4, 2005)

*Outside the Ju-Ju House*

 As the man runs into the alleyway, Miriam's scream causes him to stop short right infront of Charles. The man has a startled look on his face as he finally sees you two. Charles, unable to find a decent weapon rears back and punchs the man right in the face. (Rolled a nat 20 and confirmed the Crit!). The man yells in pain and grabs for his nose. Miriam steps up and swings her handbag hitting the man across the back of his head. Knocking him to the ground.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 4, 2005)

ooc: woohoo!


----------



## Gomez (Feb 4, 2005)

*Inside the Ju-Ju House*

William pulls the severed arm off of him. It's fingers still moving as he throws it to the ground. See that William is free of the arm. Jack runs towards the stairs. Jibirl pulls the door shut and holds on for dear life as the creatures hit the door from the other side. Jibirl seeing the others run lets go and runs himself. Up ahead Father O'Malley is having a hard time dragging Lt. Poole up the stairs. Jack helps him pull the the cop up and out into the shop with William and Jibirl close behind. Just as you climb out, you hear the front door of the shop open.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 4, 2005)

*Miriam is startled at herself for accurately clocking the man, and even more surprised at Charles for punching him.  Gathering her voice again, she lets out another yell, this time hopefully to more purpose.*

"William!  Father!  We're here!" she cries.

OOC - Crazy old lady fightin' action!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 4, 2005)

Standing on top of the trap door to make sure no zombies can come up the stairs, Jibril spins around, aiming his gun at the door, ready to fire if he doesn't like what he sees there.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 5, 2005)

NOW Jack tries to find something heavy to pull over the trap door


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 6, 2005)

Acting purely on instinct, William hurls himself towards one of the walls and grabs the first weapon that meets his eye.  Brandishing the... whatever it is, he spins to face the door.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 6, 2005)

Charles looks at his hand as if it is the hand of some other person altogether; for a brief moment, he just stands there, slackjawed.  Then, everything seems to catch up to him in a rush.  He bends down, a snarl on his feature, his fist in a ball still and he hisses.  "Next time I won't go so easy on ya.  Now talk!"


----------



## yangnome (Feb 8, 2005)

Father O'Malley relazes for a bit, ou of breath after hauling the LT. up the stairs.  He leans against teh counter, trying to catch his breath.  He jumps at the sound of the door and quickly glances around for a weapon.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 8, 2005)

Adrenaline pumping in his veins, Charles yells at the man on the ground. But after closer inspection he sees that the man is unconscious. Miriam calls out for Father O'Malley as she sees two men go into the Ju-Ju House. She catches the glint of a pistol in one of the men's hands. 


 William turning a the sound of the front door opening quickly grabs a heavy walking stick from a stand near the counter. Jack grabs a heavy box and drags it over the trap door. From outside you hear what appears to be Miriam calling out. The room is dimly lit from the lantern in Jacks hand but you all see two men come in through the front door. With scowls on their faces the two black men pull out weapons. One has another of the long bladed bush knives and the other a heavy looking revolver.  Snarling guttural curses they charge! Jibril's and the attacker's guns go off almost at the same time. A carved mask explodes next to William as the man's shot barely misses him. Jibril's shot hits home as the knife wielding man drops dead in his tracks. Father O'Malley grabs a wooden carved elephant as a weapon.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 8, 2005)

Charles looks up to Miriam, "He's out, Miriam!"  He then notices that Miriam is not looking at him, but rather, something else altogether.  He follows the line of her eyes and just catches a glimpse of the armed men entering the building.  Then, he hears shots fired and races into the building, his heart pounding in his ears...


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 9, 2005)

Hoping he still has a shot left, Jack turns and kneels behind the counter and uses the countertop to brace his shot.  But through the darkness, he can only catch flashes of bodies and for fear of hitting one of his friends, looks for some kind of weapon to use. Then, with his pistol in his left hand, fires into the air as he charges, hoping the sound of the bullet might cause a distraction.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 11, 2005)

William runs towards the black man, hefting his new-found walking stick menacingly.  He flinches slightly at the sound of Jack's gun -- even after time at war, you're still never fully used to hearing a gun go off near your head -- and lashes out at the man, hoping to land a solid blow on him.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 11, 2005)

Jibril fires at the remaining assailant, as long as he's got a clear shot.  Otherwise, he shouts at the man, in Arabic and English, "Drop it! Get down on the Floor!"  (Intimidate?)

(ooc: I'm actually out of town with very sketchy internet access.  Back monday)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 11, 2005)

OOC - Did anyone inside hear Miriam's call, or scream?


----------



## Gomez (Feb 11, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> OOC - Did anyone inside hear Miriam's call, or scream?






> William turning a the sound of the front door opening quickly grabs a heavy walking stick from a stand near the counter. Jack grabs a heavy box and drags it over the trap door. *From outside you hear what appears to be Miriam calling out.* The room is dimly lit from the lantern in Jacks hand but you all see two men come in through the front door. With scowls on their faces the two black men pull out weapons. One has another of the long bladed bush knives and the other a heavy looking revolver. Snarling guttural curses they charge! Jibril's and the attacker's guns go off almost at the same time. A carved mask explodes next to William as the man's shot barely misses him. Jibril's shot hits home as the knife wielding man drops dead in his tracks. Father O'Malley grabs a wooden carved elephant as a weapon.




OOC: Yes they did.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 12, 2005)

After firing his shot, Jack swings what ever object he found for a weapon at the nearest assailant.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 15, 2005)

*Ju-Ju House*

William charges the man with the gun and swings the heavy wooden walking stick. It hits the man across the temple and he drops like a load of bricks. (another crit!). For a few seconds the room is deathly quiet and you glance around for the next attacker. A man rushes in the open door and Jack rises his pistol to fire. Just before he squeezes the trigger he reconcises the man as Charles. Charles has stopped dead in his tracks with the Jack's pistol just a couple of feet from his face. Miriam comes up behind Charles and tries to make out what is going on. 


OOC: Note


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 15, 2005)

Jibril breathes.  He counts those standing in the shop.  "Everyone's here. _Alhamdulallah_!  _Ya_ Jack, Help me with the cabinet we came in here behind - that'll keep the trap door shut, _enshallah_."  He points toward the back entrance, and gestures the others towards it, "Let's get out of here!"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 15, 2005)

After watching the man crumple to the ground with some satisfaction, William looks about to reassure himself that everyone's alright.  "Good, you're all fine.  Jibril's right.  We should be getting out of here before we get any more company."  He turns towards the back door.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 16, 2005)

"Sweet Mary Mother of G-", Charles begins, but is quickly cut off by all of the chaos that ensues.  Charles does what he can to help, barely knowing what to do or to whom he is doing it, bumbling around in the dark like a fool.  He manages to squeak out, "We've got a taxi waiting!", but other than providing poorly delivered manual labor, there is little more that he is able to do, so confuddled is he...


----------



## yangnome (Feb 16, 2005)

"Right. Let's get out of here before we have anymore trouble.  We need to get Lt. Poole medical attention, then contact the police, let them know he's been injured and let them sort the rest of this out."


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 16, 2005)

Jack quickly helps with the cabinet then runs to the taxi with everyone else.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 16, 2005)

"Hurry!" Miriam says, looking at the unconscious men littering the floor, and the unconscious police officer amongst them.  "What in the world happened?"


----------



## Gomez (Feb 16, 2005)

After pulling a heavy cabinet over the trapdoor, the group hurries out of the Ju-Ju House and through the alleyway to the street. In the alleyway you pass the body of black man lying on the ground. Once out to the main street, you see a waiting taxi. But there are too many of you to all fit in the it.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 16, 2005)

*"We were assaulted, Miriam,"* William says in answer to the inquiry.  *"When we came to get the knife, these men attacked us.  There's definitely a connection here."*  He gets up to the taxi and casts his eyes about.  *"Blast it, we won't all be able to take the cab.  Driver, where's the nearest medical facility to here?  We should be getting this man to a hospital,"* he says, pointing to Lt. Poole.  He turns to the others.  *"Three of us can take the cab.  At least two of us should take Lt. Poole to a hospital.  I can ring one up if you'd like."*

[OOC: Is there a public phone nearby where we could call an ambulance for Lt. Poole?  I'm assuming the cab takes three people...]


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 17, 2005)

"No time, let's send Lt. Poole along with Madam hocus pocus and the priest.  The rest of us should be fine if we stay together on well lit streets."  Jack says as he tries to help get the lieutenant into the cab.


----------



## yangnome (Feb 17, 2005)

"Normally I'd disagree and stay with those left behind, however I really think we need to get Lt Poole medical care as soon as possible.  Let's meet back at the church later tonight.  I don't know how long we'll be at the hospital, or with the police.  I should be able to contact them from there though.  I'm sure they'll send someone to check out Lt. Poole.   Once we meet at the church, we'll need to decide where we are going to proceed from here.  I believe William is correct, there definately is a connection here.  It is getting too dangerous for us to handle though, the police will have to take it from here.  We need to look into what steps we want to take next."

Father O'Malley steps into the cab with the Lt and Miriam.  Once in teh cab, he tends to Lt Poole in whatever way he can.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 17, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "No time, let's send Lt. Poole along with Madam hocus pocus and the priest.  The rest of us should be fine if we stay together on well lit streets."  Jack says as he tries to help get the lieutenant into the cab.




Charles looks like he just swallowed a flying fish.  "What?  We have to stay _here_??"  He looks back to the man he decked and then looks back to the Ju Ju House.  "But what if there are more of those horrid thugs inside, waiting to come out and shoot us?!?!?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 17, 2005)

"Hurry!  Quickly, get the lieutenant in the cab, and for goodness' sake get your own cab as soon as you get out of this neighborhood!" Miriam says sharply, and gets into the cab, ignoring the probably shocked look of the cab driving.  "This man needs a doctor, to the hospital immediately!" she commands.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 17, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> "What?  We have to stay _here_??"



"Christ, Charles, we're not staying *here*.  I want away from here as badly as you.  But we'll have to make our own way, even if it's just walking."  Jack says as he looks down the street for a bus coming to the bus stop that he had caught earlier today.  "Come on."   Jack says turning back to the others and starts off in the direction of the church.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 17, 2005)

"Oh!  I see..."  Charles pauses awkwardly, "Well, let's be off then...Perhaps we can flag down another cab, or find a bus...or perhaps a police car!"  He begins walking excitedly down the street, but does not get too far ahead of the group.  It is obvious that his bravery from before has fled...


----------



## Gomez (Feb 17, 2005)

The taxi with Miriam, Father O'Malley, and Lt. Poole speeds off to the nearest hospital. While the rest of you head down the street. About a block away you find a phone booth and a bus stop. This late at night, it might be a while before a bus shows up though. Charles catches a glimpse of a taxi comes down the street.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 18, 2005)

Charles begins waving frantically at the passing taxi, even daring to act as if he was going to jump out in front of it, if need be, to get it to stop...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 18, 2005)

Jibril begins placing a call for another two taxis, in case the one Charles tries to hail doesn't stop.  He keeps a wary eye on the approaching cab, a slight tinge of paranoia gripping him as a result of the night's events.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 18, 2005)

Jack notices Charles over the top attempt to hail the cab.  Figuring that he's more than got the job in hand (and a bit worried that the cab driver might just drive away, worried about what kind of freak he is about to pick up) Jack watches the alley behind them, nervous that the ... things... might somehow escape and lumber after them. 

Gomez:[sblock]If Jack sees the cab stop anywhere but right next to Charles, he is going to be suspicious that some creeps might pop out and try to harm them.  If the cab pulls right up, he wont be so alarmed as anyone inside of the cab would be at a disadvantage of confinement in that spot.)[/sblock]


----------



## Gomez (Feb 18, 2005)

The taxi halts in front of Charles. The snowfall coming down is illuminated in its headlights. You rush and jump in after a confused jumble of orders the taxi drive heads off and away from the Ju-Ju House. For awhile the taxi is dead silent as your minds try to give meaning to what just happened.


OOC: We are going to speed up things for a bit. Tell me where are up going and what are you going to do.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 18, 2005)

((OOC:  Jack wants to just get to the church where he can sit down, feel safe, and drink something illegal))


----------



## Ashy (Feb 18, 2005)

OOC: I would think to the church, correct, gang?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 18, 2005)

OOC: I'm all for the church.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 18, 2005)

ooc: Church.  more long term, make sure Poole is okay, that the police relaly are going to investigate JuJu House now, and then we may be done in New York, unless others have loose ends they want to tie up.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 19, 2005)

OOC: Of course, when Jack gets his head together, he's going to want to hang out at the hospital and watch over poole because he'll fear that poole's life will be in danger from another attack as an easy target.  He'll try to get a police detail to watch over Poole, thinking they'll be more aware for one of their own than they usually are... but right now... Jack is still pretty shaken from the encounter (I believe He lost 4 sanity points... I'd say that shaken isn't even a strong enough word)


----------



## yangnome (Feb 19, 2005)

OOC: To the hospital with Poole.  Once there, contact the police and relay as much information as possible (at least the info that won't jeapordize my credebility).  Once Poole is safely in teh hands of NYPD, back to teh church to check on the others.  If the hospital is going to take a few hours, I'll likely call the church to make sure everyone made it there safely.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 19, 2005)

OOC - I believe the others have a good plan, so make sure Lt. Poole is safe, then Miriam wants to know what on earth happened in there!


----------



## Gomez (Feb 19, 2005)

Father O'Malley and Miriam take Lt. Poole to the hospital. There they contact the police who come and question them about what happened at the Ju-Ju House. Police swarm the hospital and the Captian in charge heads off to the Ju-Ju house with several policemen. After about two hours, Father O'Malley and Miriam are released and return back to the Church. It is almost 10 o-clock. 

Father O'Malley and Miriam find the rest of the gang and Father Paul seated abound a table drinking coffee and scotch.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 19, 2005)

"So," begins Jibril, after a long silence.  He is clearly disturbed (much moreso than he had looked in the heat of the moment, the young man's brain having apparently caught up to what his eyes saw earlier on.  His questions come in a quick series.  "I know basically what happened, if it really did happen... but not some of the details.  When they captured you, Father, William, did they say anything to you? Was there more you had to endure before they chained you up like that?  Was the Lt already theirs, or did he arrive later? Forgive me, but why didn't they kill you like they did with Jackson? What were they going to do with you?"


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 19, 2005)

Jack, like Jabril, was clearly shaken by the whole ordeal and now trying to deal with it the only way he knows how... the bottle.  Much of the scotch available to the group has already found it's way into Jack.  At first, making the irish coffees along with everyone else, then getting stronger and stronger until he's drinking straight scotch.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 20, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "When they captured you, Father, William, did they say anything to you? Was there more you had to endure before they chained you up like that?  Was the Lt already theirs, or did he arrive later? Forgive me, but why didn't they kill you like they did with Jackson? What were they going to do with you?"



"Not much more than that," William says.  "We had the knife in hand, and like an interested customer I asked Mr. N'kwane what it was, from which tribe, things a collector would ask.  Then, as we were paying for it, he got a spear and a few men attacked us.  I killed one of them."  He shudders as he remembers the events.  

"I don't know why they let us live, though.  I was afraid they were going to kill us, especially after I killed one of them... but then N'kwane said that if we gave up right then and there, no harm would come to us.  I didn't believe him, not really, but it was me against two or three men.  So I had no choice.  When they took us down there, they said that they'd be back shortly, and left.  Maybe they were going to turn us into those... things..."  He trails off.  

"Lt. Poole was already there when we were taken in the dungeon.  There was something else we were going to check out... crying.  It started probably about the time Jack and Jibril gained entry to the building, and then stopped.  I don't know if they had captured someone else, or what."


----------



## yangnome (Feb 24, 2005)

"I don't think discussing the JuJu House is going to benefit us any further. Anything that happens in regards to them will have to be handled by the police.  However, things seem to go further than a few negros killing our friend.  I could be wrong abou tthat, what do you all think?  What other leads did the other group find?  Where do we go from here?"


----------



## Gomez (Feb 24, 2005)

yangnome said:
			
		

> "I don't think discussing the JuJu House is going to benefit us any further. Anything that happens in regards to them will have to be handled by the police.  However, things seem to go further than a few negros killing our friend.  I could be wrong abou tthat, what do you all think?  What other leads did the other group find?  Where do we go from here?"




Father Paul speaks up. "Shouldn't that be the end of it? The police will roust out that den of murderers to the quick. And that should be the end of this ghasty business right?" He looks over to Father O'Malley. "Sean, I am proud of your courage in trying to help your friend but you were almost killed tonight. I don't think you should get any more involved in this."


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 24, 2005)

Taking a deep drag from a newly lit cigerette, Jack grunts, "Sure, if you trust the cops.  Sure, they'll protect one of their own... but this... this is something else entirely.  Cops don't tend to believe this kind of thing."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 24, 2005)

"  We saw evil tonight, Father Paul - not the daily evils of Man, but evil, walking incarnate. Those things were an affront to God..  They need to be destroyed. If you had seen them, you would agree."  Jibril looks briefly at Jack. "If Elias was researching a book that connected the Juju House to what he found in his widespread travels, then ...."  Jibril pauses thinking, "...then we must consider that this evil imay be similarly widespreadis that not right?"


----------



## Gomez (Feb 24, 2005)

Father Paul looks over to Jibirl. "What things are you talking about?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 24, 2005)

"When Jack and I arrived there to rescue the others, before we could get out, two men attacked us.  At least we thought they were men.  But when they approached, they had the same symbol as jackson had carved intheir heads. One of them has its guts and intestines hanging out.  We shot them and they kept coming at us.  Those things were the walking dead."


----------



## Ashy (Feb 24, 2005)

Charles, who had been listening intently, mouth agape up until this point, faints...


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 24, 2005)

William perks up in the middle of Jibril's statement and speaks once the artist is done.  "If those things bore the same symbol as Jackson... do you think that may mean... Jackson is now one of those things?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 24, 2005)

Jibril blanches at the thought, but wills himself to put it out of his mind.  "I do not think so, William.  There were other victims with that symbol carved on their heads before Jackson, and Poole didn't imply there was anything out of the ordinary about those corpses.  If all it took was the symbol, I suspect there would be a lot more of those zombies around."  Jibril glances about, making sure Charles is either still fainted ir otherwise out of earshot, then coninues, "No, it it is a guess, and I hope you excuse me for making it, but I think the process or creating one of those things probably involves some sort of ritual.  The type of ritual that perhaps you were being spared to participate in later on this night, had we not escaped, _en shahallah, allahul-akbar_."


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 25, 2005)

upon hearing the retelling of the night's events, Jack becomes jittery... drags down his smoke to the butt in an exaggerated and rediculously long puff.  He then pours himself another drink, pounds it and pours another, which he brings back to the table with him.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 25, 2005)

*Miriam gasps at the thought of undead, and actually clutches at her chest for a moment as her heart skips and beat and she forgets to breathe.  Taking in air again, she leans against the table, her face white.*

"In the name of... how?  How did you escape?  Did the bullets stop them?  And if someone else was trapped in that terrible place...  If I had known what happened I could have warned the police somehow, at least told them that they had... I don't know, perhaps some kind of hired muscle...  I wouldn't know what else to say... did they even have muscles?" Miriam asks, stifling a burst of hysterical laughter.  Wrenching herself back under control, she twists the straps of her handbag a moment to calm herself.  "I'm sorry to even ask, but did you get the knife?  I know it was the last thing you were thinking about..." she asks apologetically.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 25, 2005)

"I'm sorry, my mind was shaken when we left tha place - I could not even think about the things to tell you then.  But the police will know there is muscle there - and telling them that some of it was dead, would they have belived you anyway? I don't know."  He looks longingly at Jack's drink, but sticks with his water.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 1, 2005)

Father Paul *BUMPS* his coffee cup but luckly it does not spill.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 1, 2005)

Charles finally comes to, and looks slightly woozy.  He pours himself a glass of lemonaide to calm his nerves and then looks to Jibril.  "I...I think I misheard you, my friend.  What...what did you say again?"

After Jibril repeats his tale, Charles asks the others their versions as well...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 1, 2005)

"Goodness gracious...  My friends, I have a proposal.  I rather think I would fear for my life if I had to stay in New York for much longer.  For if they are able to... to... make the dead walk, who knows what they might to do get their revenge on us?  Many of our clues were leading us abroad, and I rather think this would be a delightful time to get out of the country.  London, I hear, is particularly nice this time of year," Miriam says tightly.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 1, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Goodness gracious...  My friends, I have a proposal.  I rather think I would fear for my life if I had to stay in New York for much longer.  For if they are able to... to... make the dead walk, who knows what they might to do get their revenge on us?  Many of our clues were leading us abroad, and I rather think this would be a delightful time to get out of the country.  London, I hear, is particularly nice this time of year," Miriam says tightly.




OOC: The G.M. chuckles quietly to himself.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Mar 1, 2005)

"Ah, Britain, my old stomping grounds," William says with a broad grin.  Then he turns grim.  "But you're right about fearing for our safety, Miriam.  I've half a mind to phone Madelyn and have her go to her parents' in Philadelphia.  Where is your telephone, Father?  If I may use it, of course."


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 2, 2005)

"Britty-tain sssoundss good to mee."  Jack says, trying not to slur and not really sure what they are talking about anymore, almost, but not quite, having forgotten the creatures from earlier this evening.  "God sssave tha Queen!"   He toasts and knocks back another gulp of spirits.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 2, 2005)

"I think that we should go soon, but we need to see what happens with Lt. Poole first, don't we?", Charles asks, sipping his lemonaide...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 2, 2005)

"Of course I want to see how Lt. Poole is doing, I'm just saying we need to make arrangements as soon as we can.  Heavens, I hope we can get passage on such short notice...  Let me find out," Miriam says, standing up, and going to the phone again.  She intends to find out which ships are leaving for London, their price, their disembarking and arrival times.  Since Mr. Kensington agreed to foot the bill price is... well... not much of an object.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 2, 2005)

"An excellent idea, Miriam, _masbut_. We should look at the first ships leaving from among the ports of Boston, Philadelphia and New York, since an easy train ride is worth leaving a few days faster.  We'll check on Poole up until our ship is ready to leave, but after that...well, there is little we can do for him now anyway.  Until that time, I think groups of at least three should accompany each of us when we go to pack for the journey and settle our affairs, and we should phone in regularly, either here to the church or perhaps to Kensington's office to keep each other confident of our safety.  Someone mentioned that before, I think, and I'm sorry we didn't listen.

"Maybe we should additionally reserve berths to some other destination, Brazil for example, later in the week, to hide our movements even further..." Jibril talks for a little while longer on other, increasingly elaborate ways to protect themselves, then stops himself, realizing that he's probably going a bit overboard, and probably needs to sleep, and maybe to paint a while, in order to calm down from his fright before. "Well, I'm just saying we need to be careful, in addition to getting out of here quickly. Sorry."  He drinks his water, and looks down, purposefully not thinking about the zombies.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 2, 2005)

Charles raises his hand, in reference to the "someone made this comment earlier"-comment.  "That...that would have been me.  Further, I think that we should take some measures to hide our passage - after all we've seen and experienced - I think it would be folly *not to do so*!"


----------



## Gomez (Mar 2, 2005)

OOC: It is nearly 10 o'clock at night and none of the shipping offices would be open at this hour. Unless you have any thing more to talk about, we can go to the next day. Tell me what your character is doing the next day.


Jack- You have a nasty bruise on your shoulder from where the zombie hit you. (you are currently at 13 h.p. Your max h.p. is 20. )


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 2, 2005)

ooc: I propose two groups again.  One visits Poole at the hospital and gets updates re:Juju House case, the other handles travel arrangements.  Both groups visit the homes of each of their members for packing, etc.  We should hire cars for the day, if no one in the group owns one.  Jack could be in the group tha visits Poole, so that he can get his wound checkd out of needs be at the same time.  Each group calls in (to Kensington? Father Paul?) with it's location, next destination and a general status report every hour. Anything else we ned to accomplish before leaving NY?


----------



## Gomez (Mar 2, 2005)

OOC: Just a idea. It might be a good idea to go over "Why" you are going to London. It might reinforce in your minds what has happened and what you are trying to do.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 2, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Jack- You have a nasty bruise on your shoulder from where the zombie hit you. (you are currently at 13 h.p. Your max h.p. is 20. )



And he is currently too drunk to feel it


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 2, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> He drinks his water, and looks down, purposefully not thinking about the zombies.




...And then he looks up, because the thoughts just keep coming. His eyes move to the collected evidence in the room. Finally, Jibril speaks quietly. "We don't know what we're up against, do we. Elias followed this story all the way around the world, and found enough to write a book he thought would make him rich before even finding that shop in Harlem. 

"Miriam suggested that the people who killed Elias might be the Bloody Tongue cult that was in his notes. I think she is right. This is the cult that his other letters say might have massacred the Carlyle expedition, even if Jackson was skeptical. His research focused on the fate of that expedition, right? But in tracking them down, he discovered something. Something horrible." He picks up one of Elias's notes, and reads it out loud. "Quote, 



> _"many names, many forms,
> but all the same and toward one end--
> Need Help--
> Too big, too ghastly.
> ...



_ 
_ 
"Jackson knew what the Bloody Tongues were up to, in the end. 'They'll open the gate,' he says. I don't know what that means, but I guarantee you it will be no good, and I am sure it's not limited to creating zombies in a Harlem basement. Elias didn't live to explain it to us better, but he meant to warn people, to make them believe. He also must have meant to stop it." He waits to see if the others look at him as if he's been in the desert without water for too long.


----------



## yangnome (Mar 3, 2005)

"I still agree that we need to leave New York for now.  We've done what we can here, everything else is left to the police.  They'll find the abominations on their own.  Any warnings would have made then discount our stories.  I'm fairly certain though that with the attack on Lt. Poole, they'll take things seriously now.  I still fear that we may be in danger staying here.  

I am not however convinced that we need to head to London.  we've had a number of clues that point to many different areas.  Due to teh fact I was inspecting the JuJu House, I'm not quite aware of everything the other group has found.  Miriam, is there a specific reason you've chosen London as our next destination?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 7, 2005)

"The way I see it, the key to what Jackson found out was his research into the Carlyle Expedition.  Aubrey Penhew was the co-leader of the expedition, and we found a busuness card for his London foundation in Jackson's hotel room. The expedition's research was begin in London. In my opinion, Miriam's suggestion makes sense to me. East Africa might also be a good choice, with the Juju House's connections to Kenya, and our clues pointing to Cairo, ans well as the Carlyle Expedition's stop there. But since London is roughly between here and there, my vote would be for London."


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 7, 2005)

Jack belches loudly.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 7, 2005)

"I would rather not go running off to Africa right away, if you get my meaning," Miriam says tightly.  "I am tired, and the rest of you had a terrible night.  I think it might be best if we all got a bit of rest.  I think... perhaps... Father Paul, would it be too much of an imposition for us to stay the night here?  I would rather not sleep alone, as I'm afraid these people would try to do something terrible," she says with resignation in her voice.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 7, 2005)

"That is a good idea, Mrs. LeGou. I know it has been a very trying day and you all must be exhausted. I don't think that some of you should be going out." says Father Paul as he looks over at Jack. "We have a couple of spare beds and I fine soft couch here at the church if you wish to stay the night. Let me go get them ready for you." 


 For those who stay at the Church your sleep is fitful. Dreams of men with knives and horrid shambling corpses haunt you. Jack is about the only one who sleeps soundly as he passes out on the couch. 

 The next morning you wake to the smell of hot coffee, cooking eggs and bacon, and fresh bread. After tending to your tollett, you sit at the table in the kichen. Father Paul serves you a mouth watering breakfast. 

 "You might want to look at the paper." says Father Paul. There is something about the Ju-Ju house on the front page. 

*Arson in Harlem*

Last night a fire ravaged through several businesses along 137th street off of Ransom Court. It is believed a fire was started in the African art shop known as the Ju-Ju House late last night. It is reported that a Police officer was attacked at the said establishment and when police arrived to an arrest his attackers they found the building on fire. Sources within the police department said that a gang of cutthroats was using the shop as a center for several criminal activities including kidnapping and murder. The owner of the store, Mr. Silas N'Kwane was found outside the shop with his throat cut. It is believed that firemen who responded to the fire found several bodies inside.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 7, 2005)

"My Lord...", Charles says quietly over his eggs and coffee.  "What sort of monsters are we dealing with that would kill their own?!?"


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 7, 2005)

Pounding down coffee the way he had downed the spirits the night before, Jack, holding his head and wishing the asprine would kick in, looks over the paper.  "I'm surprised that they actually got it right.  I'd half expected somehow the story would have been spun in such a way that we would have come off looking the villains.  Still... someone wanted to cover their tracks pretty desperately, even to the point of assassinating one of their own.  I'd like to check in on Lt. Poole and be sure the police are providing addiquate protection... if they'd go so far as to kill one of their own and burn down one of their own houses, they'd certainly make an attempt on Poole."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 7, 2005)

Jibril nods at Jack, amazed the man is in as good a shape as he's in, considering the shape he was in last evening. "Who should go with you, _sadiq_?" Turning to include the others, he says, "And what should everyone else do while they are gone? As I said, I think some of us should look into travel preparations, but we need a firm destination first. Lacking that, there is one more area of investigation that may be worthwhile, although Miriam may have already pursued it, I'm not sure. In Jackson's note, he said 'the books are in Carlyle's safe' - what books was he talking about, and do we think we could get a look at them?"



ooc: Like I said,  this may have been covered: wasn't sure about what happened with Erica Carlyle before I joined up in the campaign, for example.


----------



## yangnome (Mar 8, 2005)

"I'm not certain about the books Jibril.  Perhaps that is somethign we could investigate while waiting on travel to London.  I imagine even if we are able to get arrangements made today, that we'll have to wait a few days before we depart.  I'd be more than happy to accompany Jack over to see Lt. Poole.  if he saw things similar to what we've seen his faith may be shaken.  It might be good for him to have someone to talk to about it."


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 8, 2005)

"Works for me, Padre."   Jack says, putting out a smoke as he speaks then, with a deep gulp, finishes off half a cup of coffee.  After a loud "hiss" and a couple of deep breaths, Jack strides across the room and grabs his coat and hat.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Mar 8, 2005)

"It's certainly a good thing we got out of there when we did," William notes.  "From the sounds of things, the arsonists set fire to the place shortly after we'd left.  At any rate, yes, I suppose we'd better check in on the Lieutenant."


----------



## Gomez (Mar 9, 2005)

*New York City, New York
January 17th 1926*

 After coming to a consensus, you go visit Lt. Poole at the hospital. He is under heavy police guard and a policeman comes up to you after you inquire about Lt. Poole. "My name is Lt. Grey. You brought in Lt. Poole last night? Can you tell me what happened?" He pulls out a notepad.


OOC: Ok people! Lets get the ball rolling again!


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 10, 2005)

((OOC:  Does Jack recognize Lt. Grey? (Jack used to be law enforcement, prior to becoming a PI)))

Jack stands back looking over the lieutenant and making it obvious so that only the greenest of officers wouldn't be able to recognize that Jack was looking him over.  Meanwhile, Jack's mind scrambles... he wasn't there for the attack on Poole and didn't want to admit that he broken into the JuJu House before finding Poole and the others.  Just as the lieutenant is about to say something that Jack believes would have been some kind of quip, Jack shows the lieutenant his PI Liscense.  "Sorry, Lieutenant... habbit of mine whenever I talk to someone... Listen, You understand my need to keep my employer's name confidential, right?  Good, then I'll do my best to answer anything I can.  The case I'm looking into brought me to the JuJu House where I had heard a cry for help from inside... very faint, but I'm certain I heard it.  I followed the sound inside where myself and the man assisting me found Poole in dire condition and two others whom I've used as contacts in the case.  They were chained to the wall.  Pulling them and Poole free, we then brought Poole straight here, or rather, my assosiates did who, while certainly put out, were not violently harmed.  Just the good lieutenant.  We just wanted to stop in to be sure he was O.K.  Today's paper said the JuJu House was burned down... a bit suspicious, really.  They, who ever they are, are certainly trying to cover their tracks."

((OOC: Bluff +8.  Jack isn't trying to lie to the lieutenant but doesn't want to blurt out anything about the zombies either.  Jack doesn't exactly have the best reputation in the NYPD as he had accused the commissioner of having mafia ties... most of the reason he is no long with the force.))


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Mar 10, 2005)

William nods as Jack tells his story.  *"William Llewellyn-Phelps at your service.  I can vouch for that story, Officer, as I was one of those he found inside the building."*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 10, 2005)

"I'm afraid I can't contribute nearly as much.  Charles and I went to the Ju-Ju House to pick up our friends.  We heard a shot, and went to investigate.  A colored man came towards us with clearly hostile intent.  Charles hit him with his fists and I hit him with my handbag.  The others emerged from the house with Lt. Poole, and we left as soon as we could to get him to a hospital," Miriam explains with a slightly haughty air of one who cannot be gainsaid.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 10, 2005)

Charles nods at Miriam's words, emphasizing his fisticuffs by brandishing his fists upon cue, but otherwise basically looking awfully silly and not contributing much to the conversation...


----------



## yangnome (Mar 10, 2005)

"The information Jack gave you is pretty much on target Lt.  Myself and two of my associates went to the JuJu House last night to try to obtain a knife similar to one that was used in a recent murder.  We had told Lt Poole abou the place, and that we had seen teh knife there, but he didn't seem too interested in what we had to say.  I suppose it was foolish of us to go down there.  We were attacked and being outnumbered, they quickly subdued us and took us to the basement.  It was fortunate we did go there though as that is where we found Lt. Poole.  I think that pretty much fills in the details that were missing. Is there anything more specific I can answer for you Lt?"


----------



## Gomez (Mar 10, 2005)

Lt. Grey looks down at some notes and says. "Well Poole had surgery last night. He took a nasty hit to his head. The doctors are optimistic that he will pull through though he has yet to wake up after the surgery. So some of you were actually down in the basement then? What did you see? Did you see what was in the pit?"


OOC: Jack has not met Lt. Grey before.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 10, 2005)

Jibril speaks up quietly. "We saw our friends tied up against the wall. I did not see a pit, just a large stone slab on the floor. There was a pulley over it though, so it might have covered the pit. There were African drums and things like that on the wall...It was a distubing scene, but I didn't get - and I didn't want - a good look...we just wanted to get our firends and Lt. Poole out of there as fast as we could." He wants desparately to tell _someone_ about the zombies, but takes his cue from his companions, and leaves them out of his account.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 10, 2005)

Charles looks nervously from Jibril to the Lt., coughs and then excuses himself for a cup of coffee.  "Would anyone else like a nip?", he inquires on his way out...


----------



## yangnome (Mar 11, 2005)

"I don't recall a pit either.  It was pitch black for most of the time we were in there though, so that may be the reason.  I do remember hearing some noises...I don't know how to describe it...um, I guess it was whimpering.  I never saw where teh noises came from though and assumed it was probably one of us. "


----------



## Gomez (Mar 14, 2005)

As no one has anything else to add, Lt. Grey gets your names and addresses and says he will contact you if he needs any additional information. You leave the hostipal.


----------



## yangnome (Mar 16, 2005)

The Priest thanks the Lt, steps into Lt Poole's room and walks over to his bed.  He recites a quick prayer for Lt Poole, then rejoins the others and leaves the hospital. 

"Well, where to now?  I suppose we should head back towards teh church to see what the others are up to. Anyone have any better ideas?"


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 16, 2005)

"I just want to get some place where I can smoke again."   Jack says, giving the police detail protecting Lt. Poole one last look to see if he can assure himself that they can be trusted to protect the good lieutenant.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 16, 2005)

Charles arrives with the coffee and then sees everyone making ready to leave - a look of confusion crosses his face and he asks, "What did Lt. Poole have to say about the zombies?"


----------



## Gomez (Mar 17, 2005)

OOC note.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 22, 2005)

Outside the hospital, Miriam looks around at the rest of you. "I don't know about you people but I need a hot bath and a warm cup of tea in my own home. And one thing is certain; we need to decide what if anything we are going to do about the events of the past few days. Personally I would like to go back to my daily routine. But I don't know if I can or not."


----------



## Ashy (Mar 22, 2005)

Charles blinks at Miriam,  "How in the world can you even consider going back to a routine after what we've been witness to?!?!  I would be afraid to be garroted in my sleep!"


----------



## Gomez (Mar 25, 2005)

yangnome said:
			
		

> "Well, where to now?  I suppose we should head back towards teh church to see what the others are up to. Anyone have any better ideas?"





OOC: Everyone went to the hospital. The only person back at the church would be Father Paul.


----------



## yangnome (Mar 25, 2005)

I think we'll have a few days to get things in order at home, but if we are going to travel abroad, I think it best that we get things in order now so we don't have to wait too long.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 25, 2005)

Miriam looks around at the group standing outside the hostipal. A cold wind blowing snow down the street. "I know we have seen and experienced strange and terrible events the past few days. Jackson was our friend and he asked _us_ for help. He was on to something big and I for one don't want his death to be meaningless. I vote that we continue his investigation and find out what behind all this. If that means traveling half around the world then so be it. I could use a vacation." she says with a smile. "What do you think?"


OOC: As Isida says, "When in doubt....POST!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 25, 2005)

"As I said last night, I think we must discover what Elias discovered.  These monsters destroyed their operation rather than let it be discovered.  They killed our friend rather than let him expose their activities.  Does that mean they are finished? No - if what occurred in a basement in Harlem was the sum total of their activities, we could congratulate ourselves in stopping it and I could be in class again on Monday.  But Jackson said they are yet to do something, something he feared and was desperate to warn others of - and they already have the power to make the dead walk.  I can't conceive of what it is Jackson discovered, but I know it must be stopped.  Jackson's investigations of the Carlyle group led him to his discoveries.  Lacking a better plan, I propose we follow his lead.  They began in London. I propose we do the same."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Mar 25, 2005)

*"I agree,"* says William.  *"We should continue what Elias started.  We owe at least that to the dead."*  He grins, musing on how this statement sounds like something his ancestors would have said, and then turns grim as the talk of death casts his mind back to the war.  His features brighten abruptly.  *"And besides, perhaps I'll get to call on some of my cousins."*


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 25, 2005)

"I think there is still plenty here to look into, but I'm not as intimate with scope of this as you seem to be so I'll trust your judgement.  But I must warn you, if we go off on a wild goose chase, terrible things could happen right here and we may be the only ones who knows anything about it, save Poole, who is hardly in a possition to do anything right now."   Jack says going to the cabinet to pour himself a drink.  He pours only a single shot, pounds it, then walks away, returning to his seat.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 25, 2005)

"When we first met Poole, he said the Police knew about several other murders committed by this same group - these 'Bloody Tongues'  - at this point they have as much information about what is going on here in New York as we do, maybe more given their detailed knowledge of the other crimes.   We must trust them to pursue the case against N'Kwane and his folk."  He pauses for a moment. "That is, they know more about the situation here, save fore the zombies.  Which we probably should have told them of."

"The Police, however, don't know anything about, nor are they likely to care what's gone on outside this city, never mind this country. That was what Jackson investigated, and determined was a real danger."


----------



## Ashy (Mar 28, 2005)

"If there was only someone here and safe that we could somehow keep informed about what we've discovered; and if there was only someone who would believe the things we've think we've discovered; and if...."  Charles seems to be rambling, his mind getting lost in the wheels within wheels within wheels of possibility lacking plausibility at the moment...


----------



## Gomez (Mar 29, 2005)

Miriam looks at Charles. "Well there is Mr. Kensington. He did say that he was willing to help us in anyway possible."


----------



## yangnome (Mar 30, 2005)

"Father Paul could likely keep his ear to the ground for us as well.  He's aware of everything that has happened so far..."


----------



## Ashy (Mar 30, 2005)

Charles nods, "Sounds reasonable..."


----------



## Gomez (Mar 30, 2005)

"Well London it is then!" says Miriam. "I suggest we get our affairs in order and get ready for the trip. We will need someone to make our travel arrangements and talk to Mr. Kensington and Father Paul about being our contacts here in New York. Is there anything else we need to do before we go?"


----------



## yangnome (Mar 31, 2005)

"I need to contact church officials and inform them of my travel plans.  This investigation is perfect for my new assignment, however I cannot merely disappear.  Perhaps I could obtain some contacts in London that may be able ot help us once we reach shore."


----------



## Ashy (Mar 31, 2005)

"I'll need to close up my shop and make sure all of those affairs are in order... Other than that, I've been meaning to go on a little holiday for some time now."

OOC: Does Charles have any London contacts, Gomez?  I figured it might be possible, considering his line of work...


----------



## Gomez (Mar 31, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> OOC: Does Charles have any London contacts, Gomez?  I figured it might be possible, considering his line of work...




OOC: Sure, how about a rare book dealer that you buy and sell books from. You have never met him but have corresponded with for several years. His name is Thaddeus C. Jones of 125-C Fleet Street, London.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 31, 2005)

Charles adds, "Oh yes, and I have a fine fellow with whom we can work once we get to London!  A brilliant chap, though he is a bit long winded and has terrible penmanship, but he and I have worked together for some years!  He may even be able to shed some light on some of the...more obscure...information that we've unearthed - he has an impressive collection of rare and archaic tomes of which he he speaks endlessly!"


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 31, 2005)

Jack works his way back to the cabinet holding the booze, pours himself another drink then says, "OK, let's get on with it then... Let's go make the arrangements.  I've never been out of the states before, so don't look at me for nuthin'. "


----------



## Gomez (Mar 31, 2005)

OOC: Note


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 12, 2005)

"Well now, I did manage to learn a bit during all this running to and fro.  There's a ship, the _R.M.S. Mauretania_, sailing for Southhampton, England in two days. It's fairly fast, and can make the crossing in four days with good weather.  I was told that first class, one way of course, is a hundred twenty dollars.  Tourist class is half that.  That, I would think, would be our best bet," Miriam informs the others.  "I believe that it may be necessary to pack heavily.  Anything you don't want to leave... hmmm... to be found probably better come with us," she points out, her grip tightening on her handbag as she thinks about strangers going through her things.  "It may be best to not tell our friends where we're going.  I would hate for any grief to come to my son if those horrible people managed to find him."  Fear clearly crosses Miriam's face at that thought.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 12, 2005)

"Packing heavily is two bottles of scotch instead of one."   Jack jokes, then turns a bit serious.  "How soon can we be ready to leave?  I only need a couple hours." he asks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 14, 2005)

"We have two days.  I can purchase tickets for everyone, if they'll give me their fare money.  One good thing about having a telegraph operator for a son is that I can use those contraptions in my sleep.  Heavens, I better tell him I'm going... somewhere, or it would be just luck that he would try to visit while I'm away," Miriam says, thinking out loud.  "Some Spiritualist Society meeting... perhaps in Washington?  That may work..."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 14, 2005)

"I just need to visit the Registrar to withdraw from the coming semester.  That and find homes for the paintings I care about.  I've got a buyer in mind, though.  I've turned him down several times -he'll be stunned that I'm finally giving in.  I can be packed later on tonight, and I'll bring the money to you, then, _Umma,_" he says to Miriam.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 14, 2005)

"Very well.  I think we need to take care of this as soon as possible.  I have enough to secure the purchase of the tickets today.  Everyone else can pay me back tomorrow, and I can put that back in the bank.  I believe I'm going to go first class, as my old bones demand a soft bed and room service.  What kind of tickets are everyone else getting?" Miriam says briskly.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 14, 2005)

"I still have the evidence from my last crossing," Jibril says, exposing the small scar from a rat bite on his lower leg. "It will be first class for me this time, I think."


----------



## Ashy (Apr 14, 2005)

"First class for me as well, Miriam."  Charles looks a little nervous, "I also have some affairs to take care of before I leave, with the shop and all...  Would....would anyone care to accompany me?  Safety in numbers, you know..."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 15, 2005)

"Your shop is in Chelsea, is it not, Charles? That is only a few blocks from my flat. We can attend to your business, and then pick up what little I need from my place." He turns to the rest. "I suggest that we impose upon the good father for shelter for the next two nights, if he is willing to have us."


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 15, 2005)

Jack looks at his jacket, runs his hands over his stubbled beard, sniff the pits as inconspicously as possible then says, "Better go with the cheap seats for me... hell, if you can buy tickets that allow me to sleep on the deck, I'd say go for that."  His growl mostly covers his embarrassement at not having the kind of funds the rest have.


----------



## yangnome (Apr 15, 2005)

"Since most of the group is travelnig first class, I think it would be best if we all did.  Jack, I'm more than happy to help you out with your ticket if you wish...

As for staying at the church, you are all more than welcome to do so.  The Lord will keep us safe there."


----------



## Ashy (Apr 15, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Your shop is in Chelsea, is it not, Charles? That is only a few blocks from my flat. We can attend to your business, and then pick up what little I need from my place." He turns to the rest. "I suggest that we impose upon the good father for shelter for the next two nights, if he is willing to have us."




Charles smiles, "Yes, that sounds wonderful!"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 15, 2005)

"First as well, since Mr. Kensington's footing the bill," William grins.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 15, 2005)

This thread is closed and the new Chapter 2 thread is open for business!


----------

